# Georgia / Ohio State (CFP 2022)



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

SAT, 12/31 ON ESPN @8:00 ET
*#1 Georgia 13-0 / Ohio State 11-1*

**

Game is just a few hours away, but I'm ready! May there be no injuries for either team in tonight's game. And my my Dawgs win! 

*GO DAWGS!
BEAT OHIO STATE!*


----------



## Resica (Dec 31, 2022)

Hope for a good game!


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2022)

Goooooooo Dawgs sic em. Woof Woof Woof.


----------



## antharper (Dec 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs !!! 3 more hours and the smack talk ends … or begins


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs gonna be crackin’ dem buckeyes!


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## HermanMerman (Dec 31, 2022)

Here’s to no big injuries…. Other than that, let the big dawg eat.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!

Looks like TCU headed for the big game. We'll meet them there


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> SAT, 12/31 ON ESPN @8:00 ET
> *#1 Georgia 13-0 / Ohio State 11-1*
> 
> *View attachment 1199857*
> ...



Thank you sir for starting the thread.  I think we are undefeated the last 3 years when you start it.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Thank you sir for starting the thread.  I think we are undefeated the last 3 years when you start it.



I don’t want you stroking out on us. Just remember to breathe buddy


----------



## K80 (Dec 31, 2022)

Let's go dawgs!


----------



## Duff (Dec 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Raylander said:


> I don’t want you stroking out on us. Just remember to breathe buddy


I took my BP meds, so I thunk I'm good, I hope, maybe, possibly.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

greendawg said:


> I took my BP meds, so I thunk I'm good, I hope, maybe, possibly.


You ain't fighting a kidney stone are you????


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

SEC network will have the game with the UGA radio broadcast for those who had rather listen to them.

’Bout time!
*GO DAWGS! *


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 31, 2022)

Wooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2022)

Let’s get it on!


----------



## antharper (Dec 31, 2022)

Time to send the other Big 10 team home !


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Remember,  I am watching on stupid Hulu. 

I hate the time delay on streaming!!!

Just getting this out of the way now


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Remember,  I am watching on stupid Hulu.
> 
> I hate the time delay on streaming!!!
> 
> Just getting this out of the way now


Same here John.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS.


----------



## bluedog71 (Dec 31, 2022)

Let’s go Dawgs!!!! Time to take what is yours…


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

SpotandStalk said:


> Same here John.


It stinks doesn't it!!!!

@Silver Britches  usually keeps it real time for me.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> It stinks doesn't it!!!!
> 
> @Silver Britches  usually keeps it real time for me.


Yes he does.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Dang let's get the game started already!!!!! I don't care nothing about hearing pawwwwwl and the has been yapping!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Oooooooooo I see them Dawgs in the tunnel, baby! Let’s get it on!!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Let’s do this, my Dawg brothers!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Whoop whoop let's play some football!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2022)

Love my dawgs!  Can't do the thread.   Focused!  Let's roll....


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Love my dawgs!  Can't do the thread.   Focused!  Let's roll....


Shoot I can't post and watch a game. 


Let's Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

greendawg said:


> I took my BP meds, so I thunk I'm good, I hope, maybe, possibly.


Good reminder, I'll go take mine.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2022)

Oh lord pac 12 referees


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Minner (Dec 31, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> SEC network will have the game with the UGA radio broadcast for those who had rather listen to them.
> 
> ’Bout time!
> *GO DAWGS! *


Didn’t know that, thanks!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Oh no, the refs are from the PAc12.  What do you guys reckon is the over/under for Ringo pass interference calls?  I say 2.5.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Here we go!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs!
> View attachment 1199936



What a handsome dog.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2022)

Should be a great game. Hooe for no injuries!!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

QB pressure. All. Night. Long.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

TOSU is going to throw the short throws over and over.  I would throw the bomb against the Dawg secondary if I were them.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Got him sack by the Dawgs.


----------



## antharper (Dec 31, 2022)

Boom , I would of layed down also


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Just ate real good! Cracked into the bottle!


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Go dawgs!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

There's that QB pressure I was talking about! Woooo!


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Wooooooo!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

If AD gets going, it's going to be a long night for the Buckeyes.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Wooooooooooo hooooooooo! Let’s go, Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Whoop


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Darnell!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Bennett missed that read badly.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

What the


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 31, 2022)

That could have been a TD right there if he had handed it off


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 31, 2022)

OMG


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Dang it! We missed the field goal! Pod has been struggling.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

Somebody explain the jersey changes to me.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Now Defense get the ball back


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

I don't like this.  Dawgs have to score there because TOSU will get it going sooner or later.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> That could have been a TD right there if he had handed it off


Yep! They had to try and get cute like always, instead of just lining up and playing power ball. We make some dumb decisions on offense sometimes.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Alright D let's go.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

greendawg said:


> I don't like this.  Dawgs have to score there because TOSU will get it going sooner or later.


No doubt!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Need a stop here bad!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

They have to pressure Stroud or he will carve them up.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Oh no Herbstreit is getting lathered up.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Switching to SECN Dawgcast.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs ……


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

TD Buckeyes!

7-0


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

Crap


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2022)

Just need the run to keep them honest


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

They missed Mykel Williams getting held big time.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Giving him too much time. Need a better pass rush.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 31, 2022)

Looked like two holds on the offense on that TD.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

TOSU's strength is UGA weakness, downfield passing with a mobile quarterback.  This is not good matchup for the Dawgs.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Dustin Pate said:


> Looked like two holds on the offense on that TD.


Pretty obvious ones, too.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2022)

Has @Browning Slayer posted here yet ?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Ok offense now come out and answer!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Pretty obvious ones, too.


I’m here. I can assure you there was no holding


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> I’m here. I can assure you there was no holding


Cause buckeyes are blind.


----------



## NWS (Dec 31, 2022)

Ga Pass Defense could be an ISSUE


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 31, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> I’m here. I can assure you there was no holding


Agreed


----------



## srb (Dec 31, 2022)

The call on the game , Sounds like cbs crew..


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Offense


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs ain’t playing vandy today


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Run the ball!


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 31, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> I’m here. I can assure you there was no holding


Referees fault.......


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Blaylock out there making a great catch.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Whoop


----------



## James12 (Dec 31, 2022)

Herbstreit shouldn’t be allowed to call this game.  Dude is a Homer.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Let's go Offense


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 31, 2022)

Horrible  tackling geez


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

It would great if UGA can grind TOSU defense into the dust.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Whoop


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs ain’t playing vandy today


Boom! Repeat!

And don’t stop


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

walukabuck said:


> Horrible  tackling geez



I wouldn't want to try and tackle Dajun Edwards either.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Bowers


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 31, 2022)

Ga about to score.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Get it out of there Bennett.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

About time for ol' donkey to show up.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

TD Dawgs!!!1


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Woooooo!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaawgs!


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs rolling now


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Getcha some of that!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Wooooooooooo


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Whoop


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

KMac for 6

all tied at 7

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

Woooooo!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Now Defense come out and play!!!!!


----------



## bluedog71 (Dec 31, 2022)

Way to answer. Let’s go D…


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 31, 2022)

There's a pancake out there about the 15 yard line..uuuhhhh PHYSICAL..


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Now UGA has to adjust on defense to get Stroud out of sync.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Break em..


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

All right D let's take care of business.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Now let’s play some nasty Junkyard D, Dawgs!


----------



## drenalin08 (Dec 31, 2022)

Is that Stacy Abrams in that Gatorade commercial???


----------



## Shadow11 (Dec 31, 2022)

That gatorade commercial again... I'm gagging right now. 

Nice drive though. Go dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Alright Defense get the ball back


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2022)

Nice drive pups!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2022)

Those TEs are Tuff to handle.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

I know UGA can score with Ohio State, but I would rather have a low scoring game with the Dawgs shutting them down.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Let's Go Dawgs


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 31, 2022)

drenalin08 said:


> Is that Stacy Abrams in that Gatorade commercial???


Could be. She is a dawg.


----------



## Duff (Dec 31, 2022)

Whoo wee, this may be a good’en


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Could be. She is a dawg.



Naw, she’s from Wisconsin. Land of the Cheese…


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Could be. She is a hawg


But not a Dawg!!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2022)

That little qb running around as well. He puts alot of strain on a defense.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Hunker down Dawgs, stop them.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2022)

Hunker Down


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Stroud has got all day to throw.  That has to change.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Let's go Defense


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

D up on ‘em, Dawgs! Let’s go!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Cussin Kirby not happy with the refs


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 31, 2022)

We jumped because their RB jumped! What a crap call ref’s.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

That was a crap offside call.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs dbs are giving a 10 yard cushion and making it easy.  The Dawgs need to get an interception here shortly.  They are up a possession right now because of the coin flip and getting the 2nd half kickoff, but to be up 2 scores with the extra possession would be great.


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 31, 2022)

Gotta' D UP... Kirby coach up THAT D


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

elfiii said:


> That was a crap offside call.


I'm surprised Herbstreit admitted it.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

They are making it look easy.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Dec 31, 2022)

What happened to the good defense?


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

The defense is looking very average at best right now.


----------



## TomC (Dec 31, 2022)

Where's the pressure??? Need another Gin & Tonic!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Carter needs to step up and make a play.   Another baloney PI call.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2022)

Buckeyes about to score again


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Gotta blitz to get home..

Do it


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Ball was uncatchable


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

You’re kidding.


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2022)

Gbr5pb said:


> What happened to the good defense?


Refs on OSU side


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Let's go D


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on pick six right here!!!!


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 31, 2022)

Karem Abdul Jabbar couldn’t catch that pass. Bad call


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Ball was uncatchable



That only applies when it's a TOSU player.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

turkeykirk said:


> Karem Abdul Jabbar couldn’t catch that pass. Bad call


It was a Mickey Mouse call.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Defense has got to step up!!! We ain't putting and pressure on tosu Qback


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2022)

My god the homerism in this game..


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Alright Defense stopem here


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

TD Buckeyes

14-7 Bucks


----------



## weagle (Dec 31, 2022)

You can't grab a receiver in the end zone and not get called.  It's automatic.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

It's not hat hard to run the ball for TOSU when you get to hold the defensive lineman every play.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 31, 2022)

Go, Dawgs! Change the game now.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Now no stupid throws for Bennett.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Let’s go and answer, Dawgs!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2022)

Fire Stetson bennet


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Now no stupid throws for Bennett.



I could feel it coming.


----------



## antharper (Dec 31, 2022)

That sucked


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Crap


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Dang it, Stetson!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

Crap


----------



## Hoosier06 (Dec 31, 2022)

Int!


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 31, 2022)

Have mercy.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Well there you go


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

Well, that ain't good.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 31, 2022)

It's about to be 21-7


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs need to rise up on D here!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2022)

I've seen 2 obvious holds on the pups td but kept my mouth shut cause I know what would be said. I didn't know yall were gonna cry already!!!!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 31, 2022)

Ruh-Row-The mailman just delivered-To the wrong team!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

It's not a rare mistake for Bennett, it's just that Florida's DB and UK's and UT could not hold on to his bad throws.


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 31, 2022)

Been wanting to see what would happen with bennett if he ever got pressured much. This one is starting to get interesting but still early yet. We shall see.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Hoosier06 said:


> Int!


Yankee!


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 31, 2022)

greendawg said:


> It's not a rare mistake for Bennett, it's just that Florida's DB and UK's and UT could not hold on to his bad throws.


True


----------



## Gbr5pb (Dec 31, 2022)

Oh well bedtime pull for TCU in the natty


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> I've seen 2 obvious holds on the pups td but kept my mouth shut cause I know what would be said. I didn't know yall were gonna cry already!!!!


If the refs miss the call the refs miss the call.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Man.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2022)

That was a Heisman moment by stroud


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

TD Buckeyes

21-7 Bucks


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 31, 2022)

That's gonna leave a mark...


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2022)

Ya were soft!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Ya were soft!!!!


Still early


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs need to get their buts in gear. Getting pressure on Stroud, but can’t wrap him up. Dawgs always wrap up good on their tackles.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs look like they are worn out and befuddled...


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 31, 2022)

GA defense might be wore out by halftime.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Ya were soft!!!!


It’s too early to be admitting that snook.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2022)

Kirby gonna be cussing players out soon


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

We got to do better than that. Ain't nobody on UGA got their head in this game right now.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

I've said it all season that the Dawgs have go to tackle the QB better when they get to him.   Ringo with the missed coverage again on the backside.  If the Dawgs don't start scoring soon, this could be 35-7 at the half.  Worst game all year and now is the time they do it.  TCU exposed that the Big10 was weak, but Dawgs keep stepping on their own toes and making TOSU look good.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 31, 2022)

Awful lot of game left.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Offense, step it up


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 31, 2022)

Is this the first time this season the Dogs have trailed by 14?


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Run. The. ball…


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

We need to see some character right now. Dawgs need to earn this.


----------



## Hoosier06 (Dec 31, 2022)

God this is better than I could have imagined


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs can still win this game!!!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

All right.  Let's go Dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Raylander said:


> Run. The. ball…



The way things are going, they may fumble it.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Offense


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Is this the first time this season the Dogs have trailed by 14?


Yes, sir.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Hoosier06 said:


> God this is better than I could have imagined



I got two handfuls of imagination for BOYS like you


----------



## James12 (Dec 31, 2022)

Dingo Ringo twice on that drive


----------



## nickel back (Dec 31, 2022)

LOL


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Dawgs can still win this game!!!



I know, but is has to be the defense to get some stops, and so far they have no answers.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Let’s go!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 31, 2022)

Keep running the dang ball!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2022)

It's gonna by a long game. Our defense is suspect so that's why I don't say much. I did know there is no talent difference like alot of you act like. That has been clear since the game started. The pups are very capable of getting back in it.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Bennett had 6 yards if he just runs it, you dummy.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 31, 2022)

Stetson sucks!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Dawgs you can do this!!!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

One play at a time Dawgs


----------



## nickel back (Dec 31, 2022)

DAWGS look BAD!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Crap Big 0 was being helped in the tunnel to the locker room.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Nice


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Settle down and play ball


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaawgs! KMack with the score!

21-14 Bucks

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Smith is a burner.  TD Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

Y’all lay off off Bennett.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Wooooooooo


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2022)

TD dawgs!


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 31, 2022)

TD UGA.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 31, 2022)

Woot woot TD!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2022)

Our secondary is trash!!!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Now the defense has got to get just one stop.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 31, 2022)

Need some D to step up and we might have a game


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 31, 2022)

Tons of game left! Let’s go!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Refs won't give us the TD I bet.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Our secondary is trash!!!



The Dawg's is worse.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Run. The. Ball..


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 31, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Refs won't give us the TD I bet.


They did.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

Got to have some D now.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

At this point Nyland Green should get some time in Ringo's place.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

We got this Dawgs, just play some Junk yard D, and smash mouth O


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 31, 2022)

7 down.
Need a take-away.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Blitz. Bring the house. Gotta get in his face to change the game


----------



## weagle (Dec 31, 2022)

First replay showed a clear TD,  That didn't warrant an "under review" .


----------



## TomC (Dec 31, 2022)

Time for Jalen Carter to make his mark on this game!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Got to have some D now.


Yep, got to adjust.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Our secondary is trash!!!





greendawg said:


> Now the defense has got to get just one stop.


Y’all two would make a great couple! Always negative and always doom and gloom!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Raylander said:


> Blitz. Bring the house. Gotta get in his face to change the game



They have to tackle when they get there, though.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

greendawg said:


> At this point Nyland Green should get some time in Ringo's place.


I guess you missed the plays that Ringo has made.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Let's pressure the QB


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 31, 2022)

The pass will come if we just keep running the dang ball. That’s our problem though we’ve been pass happy this year. The run opens up the pass as what was just witnessed.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Y’all two would make a great couple! Always negative and always doom and gloom!



I grew up listening to Munson.  Until the clock is 0:00 and with the Dawgs in the lead, do I think we will win.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Let's go Defense


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Alright, let’s play D!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

greendawg said:


> I grew up listening to Munson.  Until the clock is 0:00 and with the Dawgs in the lead, do I think we will win.


I know, bud. I’m just messing with y’all. I get mad as heck myself.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on force a punt here.  Sack Stroud.


----------



## TomC (Dec 31, 2022)

Stroud and Harrison could turn the Falcons around!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

SACKED


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Yeeeesssss


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Mykell Williams can get there when not being tackled by the o-lineman.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Whoop


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs rolling now big time


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

The Big Dawg ate on that series! Eat, Big Dawg! Eat!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

That’s what you have to do.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

We have great field position here. Let’s take advantage of it.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Offense.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Run. The. Ball…


----------



## Duff (Dec 31, 2022)

Ladd and Bowers been awful quiet. Just saying


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 31, 2022)

TomC said:


> Stroud and Harrison could turn the Falcons around!


The Falcons would mess them up.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Lean on the line. Beat them down..


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> I know, bud. I’m just messing with y’all. I get mad as heck myself.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



It's who I am as a Dawg fan.  In life, I'm a fairly positive guy.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 31, 2022)

Duff said:


> Ladd and Bowers been awful quiet. Just saying


tOSU knows to keep them covered up


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

greendawg said:


> I grew up listening to Munson.  Until the clock is 0:00 and with the Dawgs in the lead, do I think we will win.


Me too green but dang boy if you ain’t worse than cynical.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

Duff said:


> Ladd and Bowers been awful quiet. Just saying


Buckeyes don't want to lose to them so that's where the heaviest coverage has been. When they back off and adjust their D, UGA will go back to them.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

What the heck? My chat box has turned brown. Don’t have access to any of the tools. Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Duff said:


> Ladd and Bowers been awful quiet. Just saying



I'm hoping Monken has some special stuff planned to have them destroy from here on.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

What the heck! Good grief!


----------



## Duff (Dec 31, 2022)

Keep it close. Cussing Kirby will adjust at half. 

Hat tip to OSU o line though. They are hanging tuff


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

There goes KMac!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> What the heck? My chat box has turned brown. Don’t have access to any of the tools. Hmmmmmmmm.


Lord have mercy! Them OSU fans have banned you!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Great run.


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 31, 2022)

How could he trip. Dang


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> Buckeyes don't want to lose to them so that's where the heaviest coverage has been. When they back off and adjust their D, UGA will go back to them.


So give the rock to Mc, Edwards and Milton.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

McIntosh had it for a TD and just fell.  Someone has a voodoo doll for our Dawgs.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

elfiii said:


> So give the rock to Mc, Edwards and Milton.


Like that.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

KMac tripped over the white field paint!


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Turf monster for him.

Run. The. Ball…


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Wooooooo


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

It would be nice to have Darnell here.  But Bennett gets it in anyways.  TD Dawgs!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

Raylander said:


> Turf monster for him.
> 
> Run. The. Ball…


Yep, power it in.


----------



## antharper (Dec 31, 2022)

Tie game !!!!


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Run. The. Dang. Ball…


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

Woooooo!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Whoop


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 31, 2022)

Tied up.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Don’t let up. Run. The. dang. ball. 45 mor times


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

I really don't think TOSU can stop the offense, except for a poor throw or fumble.  The offensive line is mauling the Buckeyes right now.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 31, 2022)

Keep running the dang ball!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

All tied at 21

Go Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Now stay focused Dawgs


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2022)

Our defense can look so bad at times


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

Gotta D up and get the ball back.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

There's that character that I was talking about. That's what wins in the end. Playing ever second of the game and never giving up.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Now come on out JunkYard Dawgs and eat!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Raylander said:


> Don’t let up. Run. The. dang. ball. 45 mor times


about 45 carries total for 400 yards would be nice,


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Our defense can look so bad at times


We ain’t no prize right now neither.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 31, 2022)

Delp is a good one


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Gotta D up and get the ball back.


I have faith that our D will adjust. It's easy to look good until the D figures you out.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Let the hawg mollys work! 

Blitz

And run the dang ball!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

I feel sorry for that TE for TOSU.  I have kidney stones and I have also been hit in the low back when I stood up into a 12 inch I beam and that hurts.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

3rd down guys. Hunker down!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

He was short.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Their coach is not looking so good.  He might need to be checked out for real.  His face is blood red and he looks sick.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Stop ‘em, Dawgs! Let’s go!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Cheaters..


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Finally


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

They called one against TOSU? Amazing.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2022)

What a weak call.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

I was screaming throw the flag on that 4th down. And it came! Thank goodness!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

Good call on that one. He was moving towards the line.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Whose doen


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2022)

It was the correct call but man that's Tuff in a game like this.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

All right let's get another TD before the half.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> What a weak call.


Can’t cheat bro. 

That’s a cut and dry call. He was moving or he wasn’t..


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Offense


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

McIntosh was one missed tackle away from 70 yards.  The Dawgs are controlling the line and then Monken throws it?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Run the ball


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2022)

Raylander said:


> Can’t cheat bro.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a cut and dry call. He was moving or he wasn’tHe can move just notbtowards the line..


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Woooooo hoooooooo! GO DAWGS!


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Run. The. Dang. Ball


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Jacksaint just gets open all the time.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs dropping like flys! What in the world? 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs playing much better.


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2022)

OSU falling apart


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs have to get at least 3 here.  No fumbles or stupid throws.


----------



## Mike 65 (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs getting their legs under them finally.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Run the ball! Bust their nose


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

We can run the ball. We need to dominate that front line. No excuses for not controlling the line.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Time for Bowers here.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 31, 2022)

Edwards!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

3 points is ok Kirby.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Let’s go, Dawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Now I would go for it now, since TOSU and everyone else is expecting the FG.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs kick a field goal to go up 24-21


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

I don't like giving Stroud almost 2 minutes here though.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

My stupid chat box. No access to any of the tools. Don’t know what has happened.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 31, 2022)

Way to come back, Dawgs!


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2022)

OSU losing it


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Dawgs Pick 6.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

They missed a false start on 1st down.


----------



## bluedog71 (Dec 31, 2022)

Let’s go D.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Ringo beat again.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 31, 2022)

I wished Bennett wouldn’t have have pulled it on that first drive!! Those would’ve been needed points in this game.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Crap


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 31, 2022)

@Silver Britches 

Hit [ ]


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

What did I say about giving them too much time?


----------



## bluedog71 (Dec 31, 2022)

How can our secondary let them get behind you. Come on. That was to easy


----------



## antharper (Dec 31, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> My stupid chat box. No access to any of the tools. Don’t know what has happened. View attachment 1199954


Click on the 2nd row of 3 dots , see if that does anything


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 31, 2022)

That was pathetic.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 31, 2022)

Geez...


----------



## TomC (Dec 31, 2022)

Good Lord?????????????? What was that??????


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Son of a gun! 

28-24 Bucks on top with an easy answer

And U’m about to lose it with this dang chat box


----------



## nickel back (Dec 31, 2022)

greendawg said:


> What did I say about giving them too much time?


Kirby should have called a time out


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

That was weak. Complete breakdown. Head completely out of the game just like that. D went to sleep.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs haven't seen an O like that all year. Just need Day to stay aggressive with the play calling.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

I don't trust Bennett not to try and do too much here.


----------



## NWS (Dec 31, 2022)

NWS said:


> Ga Pass Defense could be an ISSUE


Pass Defense


----------



## Mike 65 (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Run. The. Dang. Ball..


----------



## Shadow11 (Dec 31, 2022)

No worries. You're gonna see the puppies turn into dawgs pretty soon


----------



## nickel back (Dec 31, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Dawgs haven't seen an O like that all year. Just need Day to stay aggressive with the play calling.


Not sure what thread it was but I said tOSU passing game would be an issue for the DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs can still win, tosu hasn't seen a defense like the Dawgs in forever


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Run the ball, Bennett almost throws another stupid pick.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Offense


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 31, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Son of a gun!
> 
> 28-24 Bucks on top with an easy answer
> 
> And U’m about to lose it with this dang chat box


Press [  ]


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

28-24 at the half bucks on top

GO DAWGS!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 31, 2022)

Cowards!!! Should’ve ran the dang ball!!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

I'll never understand just letting time run out.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Press [  ]
> View attachment 1199957


Thanks, bud. I got it working.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

I like how Kirby went out and talked to Bennett. You can tell he wasn't chewing him out, he was encouraging him.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs got this, just settle down and play ball.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Pass coverage is blown…

So, blitz… bring the house!

Then run the dang ball!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Dawgs! Beat dem Buckeyes!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

slow motion said:


> I'll never understand just letting time run out.



When you've got a QB who is 7 years out of HS and still doesn't know to not throw into  triple coverage over the middle, you suck it up and take the 4 point deficit and go into the locker and lick your wounds.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Kirby gonna be cussing players out soon


He needs to


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2022)

slow motion said:


> I'll never understand just letting time run out.


They tried a play and almost got intercepted. Best to sit on it till the 2nd half


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> He needs to


Kirby knows how to do it. He knows who to cuss and who to pat on the back. I expect a different UGA team in the second half.


----------



## drenalin08 (Dec 31, 2022)

Why is there commercials in spanish??


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2022)

drenalin08 said:


> Why is there commercials in spanish??


You should be at the game. There’s 3 minute breaks every 8-12 minutes. I came to watch a football game and they can’t even play a whole series without commercials.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs will be fine, we still have time


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 31, 2022)

Kirby gotta make adjustments for that D..
Man that was easy scoring by OSU..


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

drenalin08 said:


> Why is there commercials in spanish??


Ohio market


----------



## Shadow11 (Dec 31, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Dawgs got this, just settle down and play ball.


They do. Just playing around. That one sack earlier in the 1st... It can happen any time.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 31, 2022)

drenalin08 said:


> Why is there commercials in spanish??


Why are there commercials


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Some of these fireworks going off around here sound like commercial fireworks. Son of a guns shaking the windows in the house. Good gracious! I’m all for celebrating and having a good time, but I’ll be glad when this junk stops.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2022)

So what is up with this crap field. Folks are running around and it looks like a sand pit.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 31, 2022)

The Dawgs are down by 1 turnover.
 They need a couple of capitalized stops or turnovers and then they'll be able to play score for score. Or, better yet, hold'em.


----------



## Duff (Dec 31, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> So what is up with this crap field. Folks are running around and it looks like a sand pit.


Merkee Dees. Nothing best for the Falcons!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> So what is up with this crap field. Folks are running around and it looks like a sand pit.


That’s shredded rubber. What’s up with your dawgs


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 31, 2022)

Tire turf grabs. I hate that stuff. And it's more injurious.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2022)

Meh, Dawgs got this! D needs to step and we’ll be fine


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2022)

This has been a great game so far. A great experience.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 31, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Some of these fireworks going off around here sound like commercial fireworks. Son of a guns shaking the windows in the house. Good gracious! I’m all for celebrating and having a good time, but I’ll be glad when this junk stops.


My German Shepherd hates 4th of July & New Years Eve.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> This has been a great game so far. A great experience.


Yea man. It’s fun!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Shadow11 said:


> They do. Just playing around. That one sack earlier in the 1st... It can happen any time.


I wasn't directing that at you, just trying to stay positive!!!!

Sending positive vibes to the Dawgs 

@brownceluse  taught me that!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Now come out Dawgs and score!!!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Dawgs can still win, tosu hasn't seen a defense like the Dawgs in forever


Except for 3 times this season  they’ve already put up 28 points. Not sure of the yardage but they look good live


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Some of these fireworks going off around here sound like commercial fireworks. Son of a guns shaking the windows in the house. Good gracious! I’m all for celebrating and having a good time, but I’ll be glad when this junk stops.


Sorry man, I thought you would like it.  My son just tried light a silver salute firecracker in his hand without asking first.  He's lucky it didn't light or else he might be without a finger or two.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

2nd half coming up! Dawgs get the ball.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Sorry man, I thought you would like it.  My son just tried light a silver salute firecracker in his hand without asking first.  He's lucky it didn't light or else he might be without a finger or two.


Y’all be careful.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> That’s shredded rubber. What’s up with your dawgs


My Dawgs are fine. Ya think my boys are worried? Pfffftttt…


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Offense


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Just. Run. The. DANG. Ball…

This is bull


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 31, 2022)

Run the dang ball Monken!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs go 3 and out. Dang it!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 31, 2022)

Wasted possession!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

They run it one time then give up on the run? This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Bennett hasn’t settled down it seems. D up on them, Dawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Y’all be careful.



I'm not doing it no more.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Ringo with another blown coverage.  How he is projecting to be a first round pick in the NFL draft is beyond me.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

All day to throw with 15 getting held by 2 guys.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Dec 31, 2022)

Ohio State 2nd half offensive gameplan:

Find the Red Jersey with a 5 on it. Throw it there


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Why can't the Dawgs pressure the QB


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Hunker down, Dawgs!


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 31, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Ringo with another blown coverage.  How he is projecting to be a first round pick in the NFL draft is beyond me.


For the opposing team’s offensive


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Why can't the Dawgs pressure the QB


 
Bc the line is blocking them…


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Dang it


----------



## Duff (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs standing around waiting on someone else to make a play. Wow


----------



## NWS (Dec 31, 2022)

NWS said:


> GA Pass Defense where is it???


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs D is gassed


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Game over.. 

The dawgs have not adjusted…

Playing arena football will not work this game…


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 31, 2022)

Easy TD... The supposed stout defense better make an appearance real soon!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

TD Bucks

35-24 bucks

Bucks making it look very easy now. Hope we adjust and put a stop to this nonsense, and in a hurry.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## Hoosier06 (Dec 31, 2022)

Georgia looking as slow as their mascot


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Now TOSU's OL is pushing the Dawgs back.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2022)

Where is Slayer??????? Dude runs his mouth and disappears so conveniently. Lol

Cmon bro. You better not show up if by some chance the dawgs pull this out???


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 31, 2022)

This game is over if we don’t run the dang ball and keep this offense off the field they’re hanging 100 on us with that garbage secondary.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2022)

Looks like the Bucks dialing up a beating. I’ve watched enough of these. Congrats Buckeyes! You guys gonna go on to the next round.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Alright Offense time to move the ball!!!!


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Where is Slayer??????? Dude runs his mouth and disappears so conveniently. Lol
> 
> Cmon bro. You better not show up if by some chance the dawgs pull this out???


He’s here.

Dawgs will win


----------



## Hoosier06 (Dec 31, 2022)

Georgia needs to establish the run if they want to win


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 31, 2022)

Rat poison has been consumed!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 31, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Looks like the Bucks dialing up a beating. I’ve watched enough of these. Congrats Buckeyes! You guys gonna go on to the next round.


looks like some folks will have to change their Avtar


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Where is Slayer??????? Dude runs his mouth and disappears so conveniently. Lol
> 
> Cmon bro. You better not show up if by some chance the dawgs pull this out???


His uncles ex old lady’s sons friends cousins mamas ex husbands next door neighbors ex wife’s grandmothers light bulb is blown in the kitchen. He had to go replace it. He will be right back


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Hoosier06 said:


> Georgia looking as slow as their mascot


I'll bet you slink back into that hole if the Dawgs start winning again.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Offense,  move the ball


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Run the ball


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Y’all don’t feed the pigeons!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 31, 2022)

Ha ha! Easy greasy! It's a football game for cryin out loud.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## Hoosier06 (Dec 31, 2022)

greendawg said:


> I'll bet you slink back into that hole if the Dawgs start winning again.


Trolllollolloo


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 31, 2022)

Stetson!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Dang


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Bennett is just not getting rid of the ball.  Saban had the guts to bench Jalen Hurts for Tua, Does Kirby have the guts to pull Bennett for Beck?


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

All right D.  Time to go to work.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Has Stetson run the ball tonight


----------



## antharper (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs got em right where they want em !


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Bennett is just not getting rid of the ball.  Saban had the guts to bench Jalen Hurts for Tua, Does Kirby have the guts to pull Bennett for Beck?



Bennet ain’t losing the game, coaching is..


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Alright, Dawgs D need to play their rears off the rest of this one. Got to get in there and hit Stroud a time or two and get him uncomfortable.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Has Stetson run the ball tonight


Yep, scored a TD


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Let's go Defense,  get the ball back


----------



## weagle (Dec 31, 2022)

Dogs need some leadership right now.  Somebody needs to step up.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

antharper said:


> Dawgs got em right where they want em !


I needed a laugh. Thanks brother


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 31, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Bennett is just not getting rid of the ball.  Saban had the guts to bench Jalen Hurts for Tua, Does Kirby have the guts to pull Bennett for Beck?


Not a chance. I’ve been sitting here the last little bit thinking about how next year will look.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Alright, Dawgs D need to play their rears off the rest of this one. Got to get in there and hit Stroud a time or two and get him uncomfortable.
> 
> *GO DAWGS!*


Rattle his cage!!!


----------



## NWS (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs have no pass defense.  Here it comes again just watch.


----------



## Hoosier06 (Dec 31, 2022)

Stetson is getting held in the pocket by the pass rush and can’t see over the line to make consistent crossing throws over the middle.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2022)

Dustin Pate said:


> Not a chance. I’ve been sitting here the last little bit thinking about how next year will look.


oh lawd.


“Next year”


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Has Stetson run the ball tonight



He's gone out of his way not to.  Remember the illegal forward pass where he was already 2 yards over the line.  He had 6-8 yards easy, but didn't take it


----------



## across the river (Dec 31, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Ringo with another blown coverage.  How he is projecting to be a first round pick in the NFL draft is beyond me.



The NFL is a different game.  Ringo is big.  He isn't quick enough to hang with a guy for 4 or 5 seconds while Stroud bounces around in the pocket untouched.   In the pros he only has to cover half that time, if that, so it is more about being big enough to jam a receiver at the line and not getting  bullied out of the way by Julio Jones body types.  He also has the wingspan to make it difficult on contested balls.  He is like Tyson Campbell, in that he will be a better pro than he is a college corner.


----------



## formula1 (Dec 31, 2022)

I’ll only say this. Dawgs playing soft!


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 31, 2022)

D has to stop here


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Finally a sack. Now watch Ringo lose his man for 30 yards.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2022)

That’s right ! Get on that butt!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Whoop


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

What the heck! The ball should be back further!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

I feel a change in momentum


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Defense hold em here


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

Uh, wasn't he tackled on the 6?


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Finally a sack. Now watch Ringo lose his man for 30 yards.



Bad throw by Stroud or it would have came true.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Block it!


----------



## weagle (Dec 31, 2022)

Dogs could go back up in a blink, but they have to start playing with urgency.  Time is going away quick.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Whew


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

Glad that ball spot didn't hurt us. That was a terrible spot.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 31, 2022)

Turn it around now.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Offense


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Why no outside runs?  Where is the sweep with Bowers?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs need to take their time and let our D rest a little.


----------



## TomC (Dec 31, 2022)

Bowers.....Bowers......Bowers.......Bowers??????????????/


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2022)

Now the offense needs sone good pkays.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

3.4 yards per rush will win this game.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Throw it Bennett!!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Ouch


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2022)

That was not a good play.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Bennett needs to take off and run. Dang it!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2022)

Is Coley or Chaney calling these plays??

Run, Run, pass, punt!


----------



## weagle (Dec 31, 2022)

TomC said:


> Bowers.....Bowers......Bowers.......Bowers??????????????/


He's the best player on the field an the dogs seem to be saving him for the 5th quarter.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs miss a 52 yarder.


----------



## SLY22 (Dec 31, 2022)

Miss #2


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2022)

Goggles would have made those 2 field goals


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 31, 2022)

Season gonna end tonight.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 31, 2022)

Sacked, followed by a missed field goal.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Hot Pod can’t get out of Athens fast enough. He’s went in the toilet this year.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 31, 2022)

Heisman finalist, Stetson Bennett with his strength to run the ball!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2022)

Georgia has NO momentum and can't get it


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Get Bennett out.  After that almost interception, he is seeing ghosts again for sure and can't let the ball loose because is afraid.  Open guys are getting missed  You recruited Beck because you thought he could win games as the quarterback, so play him Smart.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Defense has got to step up again


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs look all Waffle House.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

Georgia showed heart and then lost it. They need to show that heart again that got them ahead. They acted like they expected OSU to roll over once they got the lead from them and good teams won't do that. Show some heart dawgs! Nobody is going to give this to you!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Get Bennett out.  After that almost interception, he is seeing ghosts again for sure and can't let the ball loose because is afraid.  Open guys are getting missed  You recruited Beck because you thought he could win games as the quarterback, so play him Smart.


Kirby won't pull him


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2022)

Pitiful. Buckeye want it. Dawgs want to go home.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 31, 2022)

Bennett has all day and huge lanes to take off and run and he’d rather sit back there and take a sack. We look like garbage on all aspects of the game tonight.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Get Bennett out.  After that almost interception, he is seeing ghosts again for sure and can't let the ball loose because is afraid.  Open guys are getting missed  You recruited Beck because you thought he could win games as the quarterback, so play him Smart.


No let’s don’t.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Hunker down one more time guy's Hunker down!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Get Bennett out.  After that almost interception, he is seeing ghosts again for sure and can't let the ball loose because is afraid.  Open guys are getting missed  You recruited Beck because you thought he could win games as the quarterback, so play him Smart.


To be fair, our o line isn’t helping him much. But a change at QB might be necessary just for a change of pace. At least for a series.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

I hope Bennett proves me wrong, but he is regressing right now and has been for the last half of the season.


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 31, 2022)

If you get Beat you get beat but this is pathetic offense defense no one is playing like Georgia has played most of the year.. if you supposed to be a good coach you better show it..


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 31, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Dawgs look all Waffle House.


GON be some chair throwin in the locker room.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Ringo again with the PI because he lost his guy.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 31, 2022)

Ringo is a freaking joke.


----------



## TomC (Dec 31, 2022)

Dingo Ringo whoever coined that term!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Ringo could’ve turned around and picked that off.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Ringo again with the PI because he lost his guy.


He lost his guy because there is no pass rush.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

TomC said:


> Dingo Ringo whoever coined that term!


Shhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Call a timeout Kirby.  Your players are gassed, they are about to be down 3 scores or more.


----------



## Duff (Dec 31, 2022)

We just rushed 2. What in the crap?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Wow look at the room


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## NWS (Dec 31, 2022)

Turn out the lights ….,,,,,.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Game set and match if they score here.


----------



## Hoosier06 (Dec 31, 2022)

I have never seen UGA this gassed….


----------



## weagle (Dec 31, 2022)

Dogs defenders playing waltz with the blockers.  They have to create separation and come off those blocks.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

Zone coverage ain't working. Maybe try something else while there's still time?


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 31, 2022)

greendawg said:


> I hope Bennett proves me wrong, but he is regressing right now and has been for the last half of the season.


Can’t speak on the regression, but typically when folks start getting outwardly cocky, it happens!
And he has seemed to be more and more cocky as the season progressed.
Big difference between cocky & confident.

Hopefully he gets the cobwebs out and starts ballin’!


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 31, 2022)

NWS said:


> Turn out the lights ….,,,,,.


The party's over........


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Ringo looks for a flag nearly every play.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs thuggin it up now


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Clean hit.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 31, 2022)

Not our night time to goto sleep fun while it lasted


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

They will reverse this call, it was shoulder to chest.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

That wasn’t targeting! If they call that crap, that’s some bull!


----------



## SLY22 (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs lookin desperate


----------



## Duff (Dec 31, 2022)

If this is targeting, I’m done


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Just a hard legit hit. Nothing more.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 31, 2022)

Negative. Targeting. 
Either way, it was a heck of a lick!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

That wasn't targeting. He hit him with his shoulder. He didn't lead with his helmet.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Shoulder to Shoulder isn't targeting


----------



## TomC (Dec 31, 2022)

1864 revisited......Yankees burning down the ATL


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2022)

And Jesus wasn’t a refugee


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

I don't know what the idiot Chris Fowler thinks he saw, but no helmet was hit for either player.


----------



## weagle (Dec 31, 2022)

Targeting is a garbage call.  I hope next year it is on the scrap heap, like the crowd noise rule.


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 31, 2022)

Targeting will be called.. At least they finally hit somebody.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Dang commercial so now illegal aliens are refugees???


----------



## bluedog71 (Dec 31, 2022)

I’m not sure what targeting is anymore. Seems to be way to many of these calls here lately.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Those 2 missed kicks by Podlesny are looming big right now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Buckeye kick a field goal to go up further 38-24

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Offense play some football


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs only down 14 with plenty of time, but we must get it going in the right direction here. I keep waiting on us to explode on offense.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

tOSU is a good team but we are sucking it up bigly.


----------



## Hoosier06 (Dec 31, 2022)

TomC said:


> 1864 revisited......Yankees burning down the ATL


Atl has never looked better


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Nice run


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Settle down and Play Dawgs ball


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2022)

Sure are a bunch of state troopers on the sidelines


----------



## bullgator (Dec 31, 2022)

4HAND said:


> GON be some chair throwin in the locker room.


Cussing too!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Going into the 4th qtr Dawgs down 38-24

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2022)

Sometimes you have to tip your hat. This is one of those nights. Dawgs just don’t need to quit. That’s what Richts teams used to do.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Where has AD Mitchell gone?  Where is Bowers and McConkey?  This is a badly called game for Monken along with Bennett sucking it up.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Bennett needs to get his heart in the game


----------



## TomC (Dec 31, 2022)

LACK OF BOWERS.......this be the problem!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs moving the ball 

Bowers got it


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Boweeeeeers!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2022)

Bennett is hurt it appears


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Dang it.


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2022)

Oh wow a stop


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 31, 2022)

Horrible spot!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

That was a 1st down!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

That's a first down.


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2022)

Refs want OSU to win?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2022)

Infeel
Like we are going to lose


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Seriously, if they review that it was a 1st down. He stretched across before goi g down.


----------



## weagle (Dec 31, 2022)

Yep.  He was short.  At least they remembered 19 is on the field.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

Need to review that spot. He got there.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2022)

Looked like a 1st down to me


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2022)

Regardless, Buckeyes are better


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Infeel
> Like we are going to lose


Have faith, brother. It’s football. It’s never over until the clock strikes zero.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 31, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Sure are a bunch of state troopers on the sidelines


Got them there to go to underground ATL for the thugs at the Peach Drop.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Sure looked like a 1st down to me, but who knows what the zebras will call.


----------



## antharper (Dec 31, 2022)

weagle said:


> Yep.  He was short.  At least they remembered 19 is on the field.


Boom


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

That was awesome by Bowers.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

1st down!


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2022)

They gave Bowers the spot


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Another poor play by Bennett.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

The camera giveth and the camera taketh away. We were giveth that time.


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs are rolling

OSU is going to collapse


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

There we go getting cute again! Just run at them suckers! Dang!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 31, 2022)

Kirby thinking, " why do i love this guy"


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Dang a field goal! Go for a TD.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Great job by McConkey by bailing Bennett out.  Then Bennett tries his hardest to get the ball intercepted by throwing into 3 guys.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 31, 2022)

Where’s the PI on that ref!! Only oSu gets the call!!!


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2022)

Field goal!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2022)

Throw it into double coverage when you get a chance bennet.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Well 3 is better than 0


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs settle for 3

38-27 bucks


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 31, 2022)

I ain't believing they held UGA to a field goal again!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2022)

Finally a FG


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> There we go getting cute again! Just run at them suckers! Dang!


Yep, if that's what we're about, we don't deserve it. Run it and if they beat you at the line, just admit you were beat, but don't beat yourself with stupid laterals and dinky pass plays.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 31, 2022)

Good laws this is stressful


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2022)

OSU defense flying around in the second half


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Defense has got to come out and get another big stop!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2022)

Better hope Stroud trips over his own feet a few times or this is as good as over


----------



## weagle (Dec 31, 2022)

There is a ton of football left.


----------



## James12 (Dec 31, 2022)

Two things I’ve taken away tonight….

When the game plan is challenged, it exposes SB and his limitations.

Homer Herbstreit should be carted out of the booth. I wouldn’t be surprised if even his wife has a talk with him.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

Bucks are executing. Dawgs ain’t.


----------



## SLY22 (Dec 31, 2022)

Will Bennett go pro


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

fishnguy said:


> Kirby thinking, " why do i love this guy"



He is cooked.  I appreciate what he did last year, but he is seeing guys that aren't there and missing guys that are there.  If somehow the Dawgs come back I stand by that to the end.  He should have had 20 interceptions this year and could have had 4 here tonight.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

SLY22 said:


> Will Bennett go pro


As an accountant or other paper pusher, probably.


----------



## Duff (Dec 31, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Regardless, Buckeyes are better


Yep. They have brought it. Hat tip


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2022)

can the D get a 3 n out?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 31, 2022)

Someone seriously needs to walk up to the booth and slap Monken in the head!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Hunker it down, Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## NWS (Dec 31, 2022)

Well Happy New Year. Maybe this year will be better than the last.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Ball was tipped.  Chris Fowler was happy for a second.


----------



## weagle (Dec 31, 2022)

toolmkr20 said:


> Someone seriously needs to walk up to the booth and slap Monken in the head!!


Good things happen when you get the ball to 19.


----------



## SLY22 (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs getting the breaks can they take advantage


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Stroud was 2 yards short.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Bucks are executing. Dawgs ain’t.


That and OSU is playing to their strengths and we are not. UGA seems determined to show they can pass the ball and we obviously can't. We need to run 70% of the time and pass just enough to keep them guessing. If we lose this game, it will be because of bad play calling for our offense and we got beat by a good QB.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2022)

The pups getting some luck on this drive.


----------



## SLY22 (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs are so lucky


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs just stopped em

Coming back!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 31, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> That and OSU is playing to their strengths and we are not. UGA seems determined to show they can pass the ball and we obviously can't. We need to run 70% of the time and pass just enough to keep them guessing. If we lose this game, it will be because of bad play calling for our offense and we got beat by a good QB.



^^^^^
This all day!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

At least Kirby had his head on straight for that play!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2022)

Refs want the Dawgs to win. Announcers want Buckeyes. Holly Rowe wants the Buckeyes too. Kirby just beat Day on the timeout. I’ll take it. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2022)

Why can’t I like my own post?!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 31, 2022)

That time out call was a possible game saver.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2022)

Can't believe we now apparently lost Harrison. OSU has been mightily bite by the injury bug this year. I can't imagine this offense with our starting 2 RBs, Smith N Jigba along with Harrison. 

Gotta finish this


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Why can’t I like my own post?!!!


I did it for you.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2022)

And we lost our stud TE in the first half.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Offense


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Arian Smith TD!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Wooooooòoo


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 31, 2022)

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

Kirby is a good coach. He saw what was about to happen. He can't do it all though. He needs to talk to that play caller if he wants to win this game. Maybe he should take charge of the offensive calling in the 4th quarter?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Just dang


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

2 points Ladd!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2022)

Told you our secondary sucks


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

38-35 after the 2 point conversion!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

Wow, got lucky on that busted coverage. We needed that.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Whoop


----------



## TomC (Dec 31, 2022)

I need blood pressure pills but all I gots is likker!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> 38-35 after the 2 point conversion!
> 
> *GO DAWGS!*


 Those FG's sure feel important now.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Okay D. I know you're  tired but please  just HUNKER DOWN.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Paymaster said:


> Wow!!!!!!!


Hey, brother! Hope all is well. Good seeing ya in here.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs don’t quit!


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

TomC said:


> I need blood pressure pills but all I gots is likker!


Same thing?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

Hunker down!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Now we need the Defense to get the ball back again


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 31, 2022)

Turf grab worked in our favor that time.
TD.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Let’s hunker down and play some Junkyard D!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

It's on the defense.  Can they finally get to Stroud and make him make mistakes?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

Two close games today. I feel like I've run a marathon.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 31, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Can't believe we now apparently lost Harrison. OSU has been mightily bite by the injury bug this year. I can't imagine this offense with our starting 2 RBs, Smith N Jigba along with Harrison.
> 
> Gotta finish this





Madsnooker said:


> And we lost our stud TE in the first half.


What’s this?…..preemptive excuses?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 31, 2022)

We gotta hold them here.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Where has the defensive line gone for the Dawgs?  Is Carter dinged up or resting?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Let's go Defense


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

I think Stroud stepped out early.


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2022)

OSU looks terrible now


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Can't believe we now apparently lost Harrison. OSU has been mightily bite by the injury bug this year. I can't imagine this offense with our starting 2 RBs, Smith N Jigba along with Harrison.
> 
> Gotta finish this


Game ain't over and y'all got one heck of a QB. Turns out you were right. UGA ain't seen one like him this year.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

Our D sux.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Defense!!!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

They have just completely lost Stroud several times this game.  This is a bad as they've played in 3 years, but they still have a chance.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Even when we get pressure on their QB we can't stop him.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Dawgs FIGHT for it


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

greendawg said:


> I think Stroud stepped out early.



Where was the replay?  It looked like they gave Stroud 5 extra yards after he stepped out.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Our D sux.


No, we have an above average defense with an average secondary and we're facing a good QB that sees the field better than anyone they've played this year. Even when our defensive line has put pressure on him, he has known what to do.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs D needed a breather. Need a turnover because D can’t stop them.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2022)

OSU Oline is very good but becuase of so many injuries at RB it didn't always look that way. They have passed protected great all year.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs hunker down


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Our D sux.


It’s tough out there tonight. They’re getting in there, but can’t finish. We have to get to him and sack his behind.


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Stop ‘em, Dawgs!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> Two close games today. I feel like I've run a marathon.


I’ve sat in this chair since 1130 am and am exhausted


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2022)

Hold them, we need a pick 6


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

I think UGA has the only assistant coach whose only job is to hold onto Kirby's belt to keep him from running on the field. I've been watching him all game.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

If Ringo had wrapped him up they would have lost yards


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 31, 2022)

We gonna win


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

OSU lineman jumped way early!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> No, we have an above average defense with an average secondary and we're facing a good QB that sees the field better than anyone they've played this year. Even when our defensive line has put pressure on him, he has known what to do.


In other words our D sux.


----------



## Duff (Dec 31, 2022)

Ha


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

The Dawgs have to get a sack or something here to stop them.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Where's Ringo?


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Let's go D


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Need another


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Miss that kick, miss that kick!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

elfiii said:


> In other words our D sux.


Nope. These refs ability to spot the ball sux. That's the 3rd spot that has been 2-3 yards off of what it should have been.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

41-35 buckeyes with 2:43 left to go

Alright, here’s where the Dawgs come back and win this thing! Let’s go, Dawgs!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Offense we got to have 7


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

Here it all is.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2022)

So your telling me there’s a chance?


----------



## Duff (Dec 31, 2022)

2 missed field goals or it’s tied


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Bennett does not have to put this game on himself.  There is plenty of time to run the ball.


----------



## weagle (Dec 31, 2022)

Here you go dogs.  Plenty of time, receiving the ball, need a touchdown to win.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 31, 2022)

Ga gonna win.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

Well, it's our game to win or lose now. Winners want situations like this so we'll see what we are this season in one drive.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

2 missed fgs are large right now..


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Need a TD with no time left


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

I wish Big Darnell was out there blocking and as a target.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2022)

Harrison just missed causing a fumble. Wow


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Let’s win this sucker!


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs going to win!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Kearis with the catch.  What a throw by Bennett and catch.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Woooooooo


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

Now. RUN. IT. IN. NO CUTE STUFF.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2022)

Wow nice drive pups!!!


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2022)

Game over!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Dec 31, 2022)

We just left way to much time on the clock


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 31, 2022)

Left too much time on the clock.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 31, 2022)

I’d like to hear a word or two from all you Bennett haters.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

TD DAAAAAAAWGS!

42-41 Dawgs on top! OMG! Praise Jesus!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2022)

Wow!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 31, 2022)

Oh Lord! Hold them!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

lampern said:


> Game over!!!!!!!!!!!


I ain't holden my breath


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

AD Mitchell with the catch.  Amazing job, but I don't like giving Stroud this much time.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

Put Beck in..


----------



## weagle (Dec 31, 2022)

Dang.  Now OSU has the ball and 2 timeouts.


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 31, 2022)

One more defensive stop needed.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Defense you got to stop them


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Dustin Pate said:


> Oh Lord! Hold them!


Please, please.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2022)

I not breathing very good right now.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

All right D. Gotta hold on for less than a minute.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

Now, we'll see OSU's heart. We showed ours. Let's see if they can show theirs.


----------



## TomC (Dec 31, 2022)

Lord Have Mercy!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

Greendawg if you ever say anything bad about Bennett for the rest of your life imma slap you to sleep boy!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2022)

Sure would be nice to have Harrison here.



Need someone to step up


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Dec 31, 2022)

45 second drive earlier. 54 is plenty to let try em get into FG range. Why did we not kill more clock


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Or a pick 6


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Oh, please hunker down and stop them Dawgs! Please don’t let them break our hearts. PLEASE RISE UP AND STOP THEM!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Kirby better pull some defensive genius out of his fanny now!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2022)

Never needed 4 and out so bad.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2022)

Bow up defense!!!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs needs to not lose Stroud anymore, they have to contain him or it's over.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Dec 31, 2022)

And now we give them a free TO. Get your butt up and get off the field


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2022)

Dawgs got it in the bag despite the injury


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I not breathing very good right now.


You’re doing better than me! At least you’re breathing.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2022)

Ok dawgs don’t pull an auburn and think you got it won and quit


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

That injury helped TOSU a bunch.


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 31, 2022)

Great game tonight. Shame either team has to lose


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

Dang! Lots of injuries this game. Hate to see these boys get hurt.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## bullgator (Dec 31, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Sure would be nice to have Harrison here.
> 
> 
> 
> Need someone to step up


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

They need about 30 yards.  Man I hope they don't win by a fg especially, that would gut Podlesny.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2022)

Get the ball back D!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Let's go Defense


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Hunker down, Dawgs! Stop them!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

We need a szck


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Dec 31, 2022)

Sure would be nice if Ringo redeemed himself with a pick here


----------



## bullgator (Dec 31, 2022)

No spy for Stroud?


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Dec 31, 2022)

Ball game


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Crap


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2022)

I’m just going to shut up


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 31, 2022)

Told you.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

2 osu holds go uncalled


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2022)

We tried. Still trying.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

Stroud has heart. Can't deny it.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2022)

2 missed FGs are large..


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

*I believe!
GO DAWGS!*


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

47 yards right now for the FG.  No more yards guys please.  Got to have a sack here.  Ringo can redeem himself with a play here.  Their kicker will make it from here in a dome.  I'm proud of the way the Dawgs fought back, no matter what.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

We need a fumble


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2022)

If they're smart they'll kick on 3rd down just in case. Might be too far though.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Come on Dawgs,one last play.  Block it Carter!! Come on


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2022)

My heart is a fluttering.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

Block it, or miss it! I’ll be happy with either one!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 1, 2023)

Pins & needles


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 1, 2023)

Unreal


----------



## slow motion (Jan 1, 2023)

Woooooooooooooo


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 1, 2023)

Well there it is.


----------



## greendawg (Jan 1, 2023)

Wowowow!!!!!!   I'm sorry Stetson I forsake you.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 1, 2023)

Wow!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2023)

I don’t believe it.


----------



## lampern (Jan 1, 2023)

UGA clobbers OSU


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2023)

OMG Dawgs win


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 1, 2023)

At mid nite. 3 left.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 1, 2023)

Wow!!! Devine intervention!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 1, 2023)

Holy! A miracle as the clock strikes 12.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2023)

OMG


----------



## antharper (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs !!!! OSU sucks


----------



## NWS (Jan 1, 2023)

I just lived and died about 19 times over.  GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Duff (Jan 1, 2023)

Lol


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2023)

HE MISSED IT!

DAWGS GONNA WIN!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 1, 2023)

This was one the better teams.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2023)

You got to be kidding me!! 

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Raylander (Jan 1, 2023)

When the pressure was on that yankee boy fell down.. Typical..


----------



## ldavid008 (Jan 1, 2023)

Better lucky than good, at least now we don't have to listen to all the it was the "refs fault".


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 1, 2023)

UGA got real real lucky.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2023)

I’m gonna stay up and wait for the OSU year end update……..


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2023)

Cue up the @Browning Slayer  memes


----------



## Raylander (Jan 1, 2023)

Bennet is the man!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2023)

I will eat my crow .........good game DAWGS......yes yesy eys yesy yes yesy


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2023)

Dang what a game


----------



## Raylander (Jan 1, 2023)

How bout them apples @Hoosier06


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2023)

DAWGS WIN! DAWGS WIN!

42-41 DAAAAAAAWGS!

HAPPY NEW YEAR MY BROTHERS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2023)

Congrats to the Dogs


----------



## weagle (Jan 1, 2023)

Crisis averted.  Dogs advance.  Big stops on that last drive when it counted.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 1, 2023)

OSU, you got heart and have nothing to be ashamed of. You beat us most of the game. You made us earn it. Lord, what a game.


----------



## slow motion (Jan 1, 2023)

Great game Ohio State.


----------



## lampern (Jan 1, 2023)

Dawgs are gonna stomp TCU


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2023)

Hard fought game by both teams. I actually pick OSU, and what happens?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year!


----------



## K80 (Jan 1, 2023)

Goooooo Daaaawwwwggggssss!


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2023)

Wow. What a great game!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2023)

Bucks made the Dawgs win the hard way. Well done Bucks. Y’all are good.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2023)

OMG!!! I think I aged 10yrs!!


----------



## TomC (Jan 1, 2023)

YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR..YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...YES SIR...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2023)

Ok I'm back!!!!  My Gawd!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Jan 1, 2023)

This feels just as good as the NCG.  I thought it would get less stressful but it was just bad.


----------



## Raylander (Jan 1, 2023)

Wooo! Just got my New Years kiss!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2023)

4HAND said:


> UGA got real real lucky.


luck is a spot you put your self in


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2023)

Wow just wow!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 1, 2023)

Much respect Ohio St!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 1, 2023)

Wow Go DAWGS


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2023)

Great game pups and pup fans. Hate Harrison went down but no excuses. Make the kick and we win. Simple as that. How this team lost to ttun is still mind numbing to me????



This one is gonna sting for a while. Good enough to win this one. Tuff loss.



I guess that weak...... Slayer will be here soon??????


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jan 1, 2023)

Idk how we pulled that off. We didn’t deserve that on. 

With that being said…….After watching that performance, Stroud should be the Heisman.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)

Madsnooker said:


> Great game pups and pup fans. Hate Harrison went down but no excuses. Make the kick and we win. Simple as that. How this team lost to ttun is still mind numbing to me????
> 
> This one is gonna sring for a while. Good enough to win this one. Tuff loss.
> 
> I guess that weak...... Slayer will be here soon??????


Oh... I’ve been here...


----------



## Raylander (Jan 1, 2023)

REDMOND1858 said:


> Idk how we pulled that off. We didn’t deserve that on.
> 
> With that being said…….After watching that performance, Stroud should be the Heisman.


Musta missed Bennett


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 1, 2023)

Incredible game! GoDawgs!


----------



## TomC (Jan 1, 2023)

Y'all a DARN GOOD YANKEE team! GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2023)

To my Buckeye bros, keep your heads up! Y’all played us tougher than anyone! I know we could’ve easily lost tonight. I’m thankful for the win. Hope we meet again soon. This was a true classic college football game.

Best of luck next year, Buckeye bros!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2023)

Madsnooker said:


> Great game pups and pup fans. Hate Harrison went down but no excuses. Make the kick and we win. Simple as that. How this team lost to ttun is still mind numbing to me????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know he will


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2023)

Madsnooker said:


> Great game pups and pup fans. Hate Harrison went down but no excuses. Make the kick and we win. Simple as that. How this team lost to ttun is still mind numbing to me????
> 
> This one is gonna sring for a while. Good enough to win this one. Tuff loss.
> 
> I guess that weak...... Slayer will be here soon??????


Snook your a gooden!!!!!!!

Great game!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2023)

Congrats to UGA on a mighty fine, come from behind win.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2023)

Hats off to the Bucks! They gave us everything and then some with key players down and still almost got us.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2023)

Hopefully this is a wake up call to not take TCU lightly.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2023)

Madsnooker said:


> Great game pups and pup fans. Hate Harrison went down but no excuses. Make the kick and we win. Simple as that. How this team lost to ttun is still mind numbing to me????
> 
> This one is gonna sring for a while. Good enough to win this one. Tuff loss.
> 
> I guess that weak...... Slayer will be here soon??????


Don’t hang your head snook. Your Bucks are one doggone good football team and they played with intensity and emotion. This one could have gone either way.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2023)

Madsnooker said:


> Great game pups and pup fans. Hate Harrison went down but no excuses. Make the kick and we win. Simple as that. How this team lost to ttun is still mind numbing to me????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@mguthrie & @Madsnooker tOSU is a legit, hard playing team! 

CONGRATS on a GREAT GAME!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 1, 2023)

Silver Britches said:


> To my Buckeye bros, keep your heads up! Y’all played us tougher than anyone! I know we could’ve easily lost tonight. I’m thankful for the win. Hope we meet again soon. This was a true classic college football game.
> 
> Best of luck next year, Buckeye bros!


Ain't nobody ever going to forget this game! Folks will be talking about it forever!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 1, 2023)

What a game. A true toss up.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 1, 2023)

Madsnooker said:


> Great game pups and pup fans. Hate Harrison went down but no excuses. Make the kick and we win. Simple as that. How this team lost to ttun is still mind numbing to me????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing for Ohio State to be ashamed of.
They should hold their heads high. Played their guts out & were the better team tonight.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 1, 2023)

Welp, more @Browning Slayer Meme’s shall be qued up!
But honestly, UGA was slap out played the entire game. Only thing that matters is the score though.
Coach Smart was Real with Holly after the Game. That should get the boys ready for a repeat.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 1, 2023)

Kirby said we have a lot of work to do for TCU. Hope he gets it done.


----------



## greendawg (Jan 1, 2023)

nickel back said:


> I will eat my crow .........good game DAWGS......yes yesy eys yesy yes yesy


Me too man.  What a gutsy game by Bennett, AD, Ladd, Bowers and all the d-line guys who were cramping but putting out effort every single play.I don't deserve you Dawgs.


----------



## TomC (Jan 1, 2023)

The Gin & Tonics kickn in!!!! Good Lord what a game. GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 1, 2023)

turkeykirk said:


> Kirby said we have a lot of work to do for TCU. Hope he gets it done.


Jackpot has got some practicing to do for one thing!


----------



## Raylander (Jan 1, 2023)

4HAND said:


> Nothing for Ohio State to be ashamed of.
> They should hold their heads high. Played their guts out & were the better team tonight.


You do realize they lost, right..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)

4HAND said:


> Nothing for Ohio State to be ashamed of.
> They should hold their heads high. Played their guts out & were the better team tonight.


Better team tonight? Ummmm... the better team won.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 1, 2023)

Madsnooker said:


> Great game pups and pup fans. Hate Harrison went down but no excuses. Make the kick and we win. Simple as that. How this team lost to ttun is still mind numbing to me????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your a class act, Snooker! OS played a heck of a game.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 1, 2023)

Raylander said:


> You do realize they lost, right..


I absolutely do. I watched the whole game.


----------



## labsnducks (Jan 1, 2023)

Kirby not happy with stetson


----------



## Minner (Jan 1, 2023)

What a way to start the new year!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2023)

Bucks gave us the most physical game all year. I thought we were out. Defense had no answer. It was meant to be the Dawgs night. Someone had to lose. Hats off to Buckeyes! Snook and Guth tough loss. Happy New Year


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 1, 2023)

Madsnooker said:


> Great game pups and pup fans. Hate Harrison went down but no excuses. Make the kick and we win. Simple as that. How this team lost to ttun is still mind numbing to me????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right about Michigan. OSU is definitely a better team than them. Stroud puts them over the top. He ain't no joke.


----------



## greendawg (Jan 1, 2023)

I didn't want to say anything and jinx it during the game, but right before Bowers caught that ball where replay showed he made the first down, I took my Grey Georgia shirt off and put on a plain green tee shirt.  I will never wear a Georgia shirt on gameday ever again, I nearly blew it for all of us.  In reality it probably didn't mean a thing, but in my head I had to try something different and it just happened to be right before the game shifted.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 1, 2023)

turkeykirk said:


> Kirby said we have a lot of work to do for TCU. Hope he gets it done.


He saved the game with that timeout on the fake punt.


----------



## Raylander (Jan 1, 2023)

4HAND said:


> I absolutely do. I watched the whole game.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 1, 2023)

4HAND said:


> I absolutely do. I watched the whole game.


Yep, what you said. Humble in victory, gracious in defeat. Having a big head is what nearly got us beat. We still have one more game to win.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh... I’ve been here...



Well Great game!!! Tomorrow I will honor the bet. Tonight I have to get me heart back to a normal heart beat


----------



## TJay (Jan 1, 2023)

When Stetson threw that last TD and there was still over a minute to play and a field goal wins it I didn't know if the 'Dawgs would prevail.  A hard fought game to the end!  Go 'Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2023)

greendawg said:


> I didn't want to say anything and jinx it during the game, but right before Bowers caught that ball where replay showed he made the first down, I took my Grey Georgia shirt off and put on a plain green tee shirt.  I will never wear a Georgia shirt on gameday ever again, I nearly blew it for all of us.  In reality it probably didn't mean a thing, but in my head I had to try something different and it just happened to be right before the game shifted.


Just don’t say nuthin bad about Bennett no more!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2023)

I am slap wore out. Muh dawgs..... Muh dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 1, 2023)

THAT was a good game!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2023)

4HAND said:


> THAT was a great game!


FIFY


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 1, 2023)

Madsnooker said:


> Well Great game!!! Tomorrow I will honor the bet. Tonight I have to get me heart back to a normal heart beat


Brother, you ain't the only one. First that TCU game got our pulse up and then this game has got us on oxygen and popping nitroglycerin pills.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs !!! Happy New Year !!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2023)

The Dawgs were down and out so many times but they never quit. Lady Luck had a lot to do with it too. This was a Vince Dooley win-keep it close with a chance to win it at the end.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 1, 2023)

What a great game by OSU! We were outplayed but it’s crazy how it ended. Best game I’ve seen in a long time.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 1, 2023)

elfiii said:


> The Dawgs were down and out so many times but they never quit. Lady Luck had a lot to do with it too. This was a Vince Dooley win-keep it close with a chance to win it at the end.


Yep, it's all about heart.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2023)

formula1 said:


> What a great game by OSU! We were outplayed but it’s crazy how it ended. Best game I’ve seen in a long time.


It’s almost a shame somebody had to lose.


----------



## HermanMerman (Jan 1, 2023)

Great game Ohio State, I’m gonna go lay down in bed and have a heart attack now.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2023)

Y'all ever think about "how did Bama win thst game being down the whole game?". Remember that?  Great programs need a win or 2 like that


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2023)

elfiii said:


> It’s almost a shame somebody had to lose.


Not in my mind


----------



## antharper (Jan 1, 2023)

elfiii said:


> It’s almost a shame somebody had to lose.


No it isn’t , not even almost


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2023)

That game is still hard to believe! 

WOW what a game!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 1, 2023)

mizzippi jb said:


> Y'all ever think about "how did Bama win thst game being down the whole game?". Remember that?  Great programs need a win or 2 like that


Yep, great point. Everyone is afraid of Alabama no matter how far ahead they are. That's the kind of reputation that UGA needs to develop.


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 1, 2023)

I stayed off posting anything here  during the game , didn’t want to jinks them . I’m plum tuckered out and really in shock that they won. GODAWGS!!!!!


----------



## antharper (Jan 1, 2023)

antharper said:


> Dawgs got em right where they want em !


Told y’all


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2023)

antharper said:


> No it isn’t , not even almost


I’m trying to be nice to snook and Guth.


----------



## antharper (Jan 1, 2023)

Hoosier06 said:


> Trolllollolloo


Did you disappear


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2023)

kmckinnie said:


> He saved the game with that timeout on the fake punt.


I told my wife when that happened it was the first time I started getting that feeling the stars might align for the pups. Still shocked Ruggles missed that kick as he has been nails all year. It just wasn't meant to be. Every single element went the pups way in the 4th. Harrison going down, that timeout and the kick. Don't get me wrong there not excuses it's just what happened.


----------



## antharper (Jan 1, 2023)

elfiii said:


> I’m trying to be nice to snook and Guth.


Who cares about a bunch of Buckeyes  I do hope Guth makes it out alive


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2023)

Madsnooker said:


> I told my wife when that happened it was the first time I started getting that feeling the stars might align for the pups. Still shocked Ruggles missed that kick as he has been nails all year. It just wasn't meant to be. Every single element went the pups way in the 4th. Harrison going down, that timeout and the kick. Don't get me wrong there not excuses it's just what happened.


That funny shaped ball does some crazy things.


----------



## Raylander (Jan 1, 2023)

Madsnooker said:


> I told my wife when that happened it was the first time I started getting that feeling the stars might align for the pups. Still shocked Ruggles missed that kick as he has been nails all year. It just wasn't meant to be. Every single element went the pups way in the 4th. Harrison going down, that timeout and the kick. Don't get me wrong there not excuses it's just what happened.


Sounds like a Bama fan. If we had a our reciever(s).. 

They woulda stopped Bennet…


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 1, 2023)

Madsnooker said:


> I told my wife when that happened it was the first time I started getting that feeling the stars might align for the pups. Still shocked Ruggles missed that kick as he has been nails all year. It just wasn't meant to be. Every single element went the pups way in the 4th. Harrison going down, that timeout and the kick. Don't get me wrong there not excuses it's just what happened.


Yep, I'm a big believer in psychological momentum. Kirby likely saved the game when he recognized that fake punt and got the time out just in time to stop it. 
All of it, the missed FG's, the ref's calls, the bad ball spots, are just part of the game, not excuses, just part of the game.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> View attachment 1199985


And he’s off and running.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)

Madsnooker said:


> I told my wife when that happened it was the first time I started getting that feeling the stars might align for the pups. Still shocked Ruggles missed that kick as he has been nails all year. It just wasn't meant to be. Every single element went the pups way in the 4th. Harrison going down, that timeout and the kick. Don't get me wrong there not excuses it's just what happened.


You missed one kick. we missed more. Every break went your way tonight except one!


----------



## greendawg (Jan 1, 2023)

elfiii said:


> Just don’t say nuthin bad about Bennett no more!



What if my bad mouthing caused his great play, lol.  I'm being facetious, I'm not really that self worthy.  I will not do it again.  I would like to see Beck in the TCU game.............................................after the Dawgs get up by 42 in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## greendawg (Jan 1, 2023)

HermanMerman said:


> Great game Ohio State, I’m gonna go lay down in bed and have a heart attack now.


 It will be a stroke for me, I'm sure.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2023)

greendawg said:


> What if my bad mouthing caused his great play, lol.  I'm being facetious, I'm not really that self worthy.  I will not do it again.  I would like to see Beck in the TCU game.............................................after the Dawgs get up by 42 in the 3rd quarter.


Don’t 



Push




It


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 1, 2023)

When the clock struck midnight in New York the ball fell straight, in GEORGIA it hooked left….


----------



## K80 (Jan 1, 2023)

greendawg said:


> What if my bad mouthing caused his great play, lol.  I'm being facetious, I'm not really that self worthy.  I will not do it again.  I would like to see Beck in the TCU game.............................................after the Dawgs get up by 42 in the 3rd quarter.


@greendawg , my wife said we need a charlie brown kick here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2023)

Raylander said:


> Sounds like a Bama fan. If we had a our reciever(s)..
> 
> 
> 
> They would have stopped  Bennet…



Honestly not trying to.make excuses just discussing what happened. He was unstoppable and Strouds main target. It hurt losing him and I don't think there is a pup fan alive that would say it didn't matter if he was playing or not for most of the 4th qtr. We had a chance with the kick and that's all you can ask for. Lost to a great team. Congrats again!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2023)

Browning Slayer said:


> You missed one kick. we missed more. Every break went your way tonight except one!


No not even close. Great win for you pups.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## RedHills (Jan 1, 2023)

Congrats Dawgs, another great season ending with another Championship trip....but TCU has a rallying cry, they CAN be beat......now whether or not they do is another thread


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jan 1, 2023)

Madsnooker said:


> Well Great game!!! Tomorrow I will honor the bet. Tonight I have to get me heart back to a normal heart





elfiii said:


> I’m trying to be nice to snook and Guth.


#Metoo


----------



## TomC (Jan 1, 2023)

I'll trash talk OSU until they put me under,,,,,but......but....but......y''all are a darn good team!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2023)

Bucks played best most of the game! Dawgs won despite Stetson struggling throughout the game. A fabulous last drive will give him the big head for forever. Lol Kirby should have benched him for a series earlier in the game to "see what happens " and make him get his head right. My opinion.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## K80 (Jan 1, 2023)

Madsnooker said:


> Well Great game!!! Tomorrow I will honor the bet. Tonight I have to get me heart back to a normal heart beat


@Madsnooker , I was actually pretty collected most of the game.   I felt a game like this was our most likely course to victory.   I was afraid we'd get up big and go conservative while yall started clicking on all cylinders,  and then we wouldn't get back in the groove after going conservative. 

Great game.  CFP selection committee got right this year, as it relates to making interesting games for fans to watch.


----------



## K80 (Jan 1, 2023)

fishnguy said:


> Bucks played best most of the game! Dawgs won despite Stetson struggling throughout the game. A fabulous last drive will give him the big head for forever. Lol Kirby should have benched him for a series earlier in the game to "see what happens " and make him get his head right. My opinion.


He shouldn't have iced him just before half time. I think that messed with his head.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2023)

*Happy New Year!
GO DAWGS!*


----------



## James12 (Jan 1, 2023)

Move over Herschel - Screech is here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)

James12 said:


> Move over Herschel - Screech is here.


And he was 4th in the Heisman race..

He alone decides where the next Trophy goes..

CJ vs Stetson...


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2023)

I will go to sleep with a big smile on my face tonight! 

*GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES!*


----------



## greendawg (Jan 1, 2023)

I've been let down so many times that I am still expecting it from the Dawgs. From the Vol hail mary thrown by Dobbs, to the Auburn tip TD from Nick Marshall, the play in the SECCG in 2012 where the ball was tipped and caught in bounds by Conley and  the game ended there.  The 3rd and 26 in 2018 was the worst though, because it was one play where 2 veteran defenders missed completely on their assignment.  Then the 2021 SECCG crushed me and I thought the Dawgs were done.  Again in 2021, after Bennett lost that fumble and Bama took the lead, in my mind they had just blew it again.  Bennett just took over after that with the TD to Bowers and to AD Mitchell.  Now this amazing comeback, the best since 2004, and I am done doubting the Dawgs.  I believe they will handle TCU, and I think next year's team will be even better than this year's.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2023)

greendawg said:


> I've been let down so many times that I am still expecting it from the Dawgs. From the Vol hail mary thrown by Dobbs, to the Auburn tip TD from Nick Marshall, the play in the SECCG in 2012 where the ball was tipped and caught in bounds by Conley and  the game ended there.  The 3rd and 26 in 2018 was the worst though, because it was one play where 2 veteran defenders missed completely on their assignment.  Then the 2021 SECCG crushed me and I thought the Dawgs were done.  Again in 2021, after Bennett lost that fumble and Bama took the lead, in my mind they had just blew it again.  Bennett just took over after that with the TD to Bowers and to AD Mitchell.  Now this amazing comeback, the best since 2004, and I am done doubting the Dawgs.  I believe they will handle TCU, and I think next year's team will be even better than this year's.  Go Dawgs!!


Have faith, brother. These Dawgs will fight till the very end.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)

greendawg said:


> I've been let down so many times that I am still expecting it from the Dawgs. From the Vol hail mary thrown by Dobbs, to the Auburn tip TD from Nick Marshall, the play in the SECCG in 2012 where the ball was tipped and caught in bounds by Conley and  the game ended there.  The 3rd and 26 in 2018 was the worst though, because it was one play where 2 veteran defenders missed completely on their assignment.  Then the 2021 SECCG crushed me and I thought the Dawgs were done.  Again in 2021, after Bennett lost that fumble and Bama took the lead, in my mind they had just blew it again.  Bennett just took over after that with the TD to Bowers and to AD Mitchell.  Now this amazing comeback, the best since 2004, and I am done doubting the Dawgs.  I believe they will handle TCU, and I think next year's team will be even better than this year's.  Go Dawgs!!





Silver Britches said:


> Have faith, brother. These Dawgs will fight till the very end.


GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 1, 2023)

I’ve been up since last year. I ain’t going to lie.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2023)

kmckinnie said:


> I’ve been up since last year. I ain’t going to lie.


And brother... I ain't going to lie either.. But, I experienced a 1st tonight. My DAWGS winning and breaking in the new year at the same time!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 1, 2023)

I’m still up. Watching SEC history. 
Do y’all know how many SEC teams have beat tOSU.


----------



## tcward (Jan 1, 2023)

kmckinnie said:


> I’m still up. Watching SEC history.
> Do y’all know how many SEC teams have beat tOSU.


A bunch!


----------



## tcward (Jan 1, 2023)

kmckinnie said:


> I’m still up. Watching SEC history.
> Do y’all know how many SEC teams have beat tOSU.


A bunch!


Browning Slayer said:


> You missed one kick. we missed more. Every break went your way tonight except one!


they will soon start with the “Harrison went out” excuse. So glad we beat these clowns!


----------



## Shadow11 (Jan 1, 2023)

I had 3 heart attacks and a stroke last night. Somehow I managed to wake up. I appreciate that Ohio state fan for the bible verse.

*For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life*


Go dawgs!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2023)

Shadow11 said:


> I had 3 heart attacks and a stroke last night. Somehow I managed to wake up. I appreciate that Ohio state fan for the bible verse.
> 
> *For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life*
> 
> ...


Providing a target to the left for the last field goal attempt?


----------



## poohbear (Jan 1, 2023)

I will have to admit in Larry Munson fashion , I had given up on the Dawgs I thought they were toast. But it sure was a sweet moment


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2023)

greendawg said:


> I've been let down so many times that I am still expecting it from the Dawgs. From the Vol hail mary thrown by Dobbs, to the Auburn tip TD from Nick Marshall, the play in the SECCG in 2012 where the ball was tipped and caught in bounds by Conley and  the game ended there.  The 3rd and 26 in 2018 was the worst though, because it was one play where 2 veteran defenders missed completely on their assignment.  Then the 2021 SECCG crushed me and I thought the Dawgs were done.  Again in 2021, after Bennett lost that fumble and Bama took the lead, in my mind they had just blew it again.  Bennett just took over after that with the TD to Bowers and to AD Mitchell.  Now this amazing comeback, the best since 2004, and I am done doubting the Dawgs.  I believe they will handle TCU, and I think next year's team will be even better than this year's.  Go Dawgs!!


2nd....2nd and 26.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2023)

Day acted like an idiot on the sidelines all night long when things went his way.   Sure hated to see the sadness on his blackened face when the clock hit 00


----------



## formula1 (Jan 1, 2023)

At the very end of the 3rd quarter, I wrote a message in this thread saying goodnight to all Dawgs as it had been a great run and was headed to sleep.  But something happened and I said that if this is going to be the Dawgs last game for the season, I was going to watch it until the end…whatever happened. So I deleted the post…

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Baroque Brass (Jan 1, 2023)

labsnducks said:


> Kirby not happy with stetson


And didn’t try to hide it, either. But Kirby won’t pull Bennett, even when the Dawgs are well ahead.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jan 1, 2023)

Felt like the Missouri game all over.. They had no chance to win that game or this one the way they played.. Then they did..KRAZY..
And Kirby seemed like he and Stetson bout to have a come to Jesus meeting..


----------



## alphachief (Jan 1, 2023)

Congrats to all the Dawg fans.  Unfortunately, TCU will be just as tough as OSU.


----------



## kingfish (Jan 1, 2023)

THEEEEEEE BIG TEN.  Not quite ready for prime time yet.  Awesome day of football yesterday.  Congrats to all Dawgs out there.  Nothing in the world like watching that arrogant OSU smirk wiped off their faces.  Thank you !!!


----------



## Baroque Brass (Jan 1, 2023)

Once again, Kirby said they have a lot of work to do. Shouldn’t they have everything worked out by now and just be in fine tuning mode? They have a week to do it. The Dawgs struggled on both sides of the ball. The defense was gassed early in the game. I’m sure TCU will try to do everything OSU did, Dawgs need to step it up. OSU outplayed the Dawgs all night but in the end luck was on the Dawgs side.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2023)

Old lady luck smiled down one more time!!!!!!!


----------



## poohbear (Jan 1, 2023)

Better to be lucky than good anyday


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 1, 2023)

We must have been celebrating.  What did Kirby say about Stetson?  Got a clip of it?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 1, 2023)

Good to see @mguthrie made it out of the stadium alive.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 1, 2023)

I sure could use a drink.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 1, 2023)

Bacon eggs toast grits and coffee with a shot.


----------

